# Library Music Awards



## bobulusbillman (Oct 13, 2014)

Anyone know much about this?

http://librarymusicawards.com


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Oct 13, 2014)

l just can't get excited about celebrating the best of what is helping to extinguish mid-level scoring gigs. What's next? Celebrate the closing of the last scoring stage? World party for the last studio musician? Oh, maybe I should just go back to seeing the emperor's gorgeous new clothes, as members will be insulted/angry.
Carry on...


----------



## Stephen Rees (Oct 13, 2014)

As a library music writer I'm neither insulted nor angry about your point of view Ned. Personally I think the quality of your writing would mean you will always succeed regardless of the existence of library music (if I may say so).


----------



## AC986 (Oct 13, 2014)

I thought about strolling over to Piccadilly to check this out. But then I saw the ticket price! 90 quid. That's for rich people. Poor person here (puts hand in the air).

Then I saw Daniel was one of the judges. :lol: 

Awesome.


----------



## Stephen Rees (Oct 13, 2014)

They forgot to nominate me again *tut*


----------



## AC986 (Oct 13, 2014)

Stephen Rees @ Mon Oct 13 said:


> They forgot to nominate me again *tut*



No worries. Next year.

Anyway. They don't want me there. I would only frighten the children. :twisted:


----------



## Stephen Rees (Oct 13, 2014)

adriancook @ Mon Oct 13 said:


> Stephen Rees @ Mon Oct 13 said:
> 
> 
> > They forgot to nominate me again *tut*
> ...



If the have a new 'laziest composer' category I have a chance....


----------



## AC986 (Oct 13, 2014)

I emailed one my library chaps and he is going with some distribution people/ I asked him to get me 2 free tickets. No reply as yet, but if he does I will go over and see what's happening.


----------



## Greg (Oct 13, 2014)

The "trailer" stuff is comically far from the mark.. Haven't heard the rest.

Pretty stupid thing overall. No offense to those involved, I really just don't get it.


----------



## AC986 (Oct 14, 2014)

Stephen Rees @ Mon Oct 13 said:


> adriancook @ Mon Oct 13 said:
> 
> 
> > Stephen Rees @ Mon Oct 13 said:
> ...



They had to pay for tickets which cost quite a bit, so I won't be going. But the tracks in the voting categories had to be paid for by the libraries concerned, which I find kind of weird and vaguely nonsensical.


----------



## Synesthesia (Oct 14, 2014)

adriancook @ Tue Oct 14 said:


> Stephen Rees @ Mon Oct 13 said:
> 
> 
> > adriancook @ Mon Oct 13 said:
> ...



Hi Adrian,

This is actually the normal way these things work -- having over the years entered things in awards - its often paid for by the publisher, broadcaster etc..

Nothing odd about that! For example -- here's how much it costs to enter the Emmys..

http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/awards/ ... emmys.html

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Oct 14, 2014)

I love library music. 

Mainly for their titles...


----------



## AC986 (Oct 14, 2014)

I think awards for tracks from a music library is verging in the insane. There are literally thousands and thousands of them. It's ridiculous IMO to put forward a library track for what is really a spurious reason and call it an award. And pay for that pleasure. Tripe.


----------



## Stephen Rees (Oct 14, 2014)

adriancook @ Tue Oct 14 said:


> I think awards for tracks from a music library is verging in the insane. There are literally thousands and thousands of them. It's ridiculous IMO to put forward a library track for what is really a spurious reason and call it an award. And pay for that pleasure. Tripe.



So you didn't get nominated either?


----------



## AC986 (Oct 14, 2014)

Stephen Rees @ Tue Oct 14 said:


> adriancook @ Tue Oct 14 said:
> 
> 
> > I think awards for tracks from a music library is verging in the insane. There are literally thousands and thousands of them. It's ridiculous IMO to put forward a library track for what is really a spurious reason and call it an award. And pay for that pleasure. Tripe.
> ...



They wouldn't pay the price. Don't blame them either. Besides, they have some serious heavyweights in their library that would go over my head by a mile.


----------



## Stephen Rees (Oct 14, 2014)

Fingers crossed I might still win the 'most likely to use pizzicato strings' category.


----------



## AC986 (Oct 14, 2014)

Stephen Rees @ Tue Oct 14 said:


> Fingers crossed I might still win the 'most likely to use pizzicato strings' category.



You and pizzicato strings??!!!

Surely not Steve! :D 

I must use more pizzicato strings. If your saw this quarters PRS statement, you'd understand why.


----------



## Stephen Rees (Oct 14, 2014)

They really need more interesting categories...

'Least Likely to Follow The Brief'

'Most Interesting Use of D Minor'

'Shoutiest Choir'

'Most Amusing Use of Non Sensical Latin'

'Most Inappropriate Use of Duduk'

'Most Obvious Use of Minimal'

'Worst Attempt at 30s Edit'

'Most atmospheric, emotional, cinematic, epic use of ........'

'Most Likely to Have Their Tracks Registered at the PRS to the Wrong Person'

I think I'd have a chance in multiple categories.


----------



## AC986 (Oct 14, 2014)

:lol: :lol: 

I'm just about to take tea and for the time it takes to take tea, I'm betting you can't guess at which one of those makes me laugh the most. One clue: not the minimal one. :lol:


----------



## Stephen Rees (Oct 14, 2014)

Erm........

'Most Likely to Have Their Tracks Registered at the PRS to the Wrong Person'?


----------



## Stephen Rees (Oct 14, 2014)

Thought of another one….

'Most Easily Anticipated Entry of Epic Drums'

Also 'Most Puzzling Combination of Omnisphere Presets'


----------



## AC986 (Oct 14, 2014)

The D minor one.


----------



## Stephen Rees (Oct 14, 2014)

adriancook @ Tue Oct 14 said:


> The D minor one.



Never have guessed that one. Its a key I use out of habit way too often 

Wrote a piece in Gb major today which was a bit of a shock to the system. Don't think I've visited that key for many a year since my Schubert Impromptu playing days.


----------



## doctornine (Oct 14, 2014)

Stephen Rees @ Tue Oct 14 said:


> Thought of another one….
> 
> 'Most Easily Anticipated Entry of Epic Drums'
> 
> Also 'Most Puzzling Combination of Omnisphere Presets'



You sir, are a very naughty boy.

o=?


----------



## JohnG (Oct 14, 2014)

Stephen Rees @ 14th October 2014 said:


> Erm........
> 
> 'Most Likely to Have Their Tracks Registered at the PRS to the Wrong Person'?



I won this in 2012.


----------



## Stephen Rees (Oct 14, 2014)

JohnG @ Tue Oct 14 said:


> Stephen Rees @ 14th October 2014 said:
> 
> 
> > Erm........
> ...



Ah yes I remember. That was the only year I didn't win it.


----------



## JohnG (Oct 14, 2014)

That award really meant a lot to me.

Especially as I lost out in the, "Clearest Over-use of Compression" category. (sniff, whimper)


----------



## AC986 (Oct 14, 2014)

I just looked at all my key sigs and was about to proudly announce I've never used D minor but found just one had got in there. Don't know how that happened. :oops: 

Gb major or indeed minor has never visited the table here.


----------



## guitarman1960 (Oct 14, 2014)

Just had a listen to the tracks up for the Trailer Music award, WTF????

Who chooses these???


----------



## Stephen Rees (Oct 14, 2014)

'Least Anticipated Use of Braaaaaam (in a supporting role)'

'Most Impactful Use of Epic Drums and Choir (on a Children's Album)

'Most Impactful Use of Epic Drums and Choir (on a Period Drama Album)

'Most Impactful Use of Epic Drums and Choir (on a Scientific Documentary Album)

'Most Impactful Use of Epic Drums and Choir (on a Daytime TV album)'

'Most Impactful Use of Epic Drums and Choir (on a Sports Promo Album)'

'Most Obvious Attempt of Classically Trained Composer To Write in A Hip Contemporary Dance Genre'


----------



## Greg (Oct 14, 2014)

guitarman1960 @ Tue Oct 14 said:


> Just had a listen to the tracks up for the Trailer Music award, WTF????
> 
> Who chooses these???



My thought exactly! Lol


----------



## JohnG (Oct 14, 2014)

Most Jarring Use of Electric Guitar Coming Out of Nowhere

Best Quantization

Loudest

Most Repetitious Ostinato

Best Use of Drone


----------



## AC986 (Oct 14, 2014)

Best use of harp glissando drowned out by out by 6 second crescendo cymbal.

Best use of totally useless orchestration that drowns out the entire woodwind section.


----------



## Stephen Rees (Oct 14, 2014)

I would like to thank you all for contributing to this thread. It has made me chuckle and cheered me up no end


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 14, 2014)

JohnG @ Tue Oct 14 said:


> Most Jarring Use of Electric Guitar Coming Out of Nowhere
> 
> Best Quantization
> 
> ...



lol


----------



## AC986 (Oct 15, 2014)

Best use of the woodwind section drowning out the entire brass section.


----------



## Stephen Rees (Oct 15, 2014)

'Best Begging Letter to Extreme Music'


----------



## AC986 (Oct 15, 2014)

Best email to Warner Chappell 'shure i can doo orkestrel hip hop coarse i kan'


----------



## murrthecat (Oct 15, 2014)

'Most Expensive Demo Submission'

'Most Theatrical Avoidance of Counterpoint'

'Longest Single Chord'

'Longest Glissando/Pitch Bend'

'Closest to the Temp'...


----------



## guitarman1960 (Oct 16, 2014)

Best reverse hit followed by one bar suspenseful silence


----------



## Stephen Rees (Oct 16, 2014)

'Best Dramedy Album That Doesn't Consist Entirely of Marimba Pieces'

(No eligible nominations)


----------



## Jaap (Oct 16, 2014)

The next one is a very rare category and maybe none of you have even heard about it, but nonetheless it deserves to be mentioned!!

Hold your breath......

"The best motivational corporate track in D-major with the use of the unique and hardly ever heard combination of ukulele, glockenspiel and handclapping".


You are all shocked now right?

I know, this is very rare and I couldn't believe it at all when I first heard that a combination of those instruments was even possible and I dropped almost from my chair when I discoverd it was in D-major. Deserves some good nomitations guys. Let us find them and bring them from the dodgy underground scene into the mainstream o=?


----------



## Carles (Oct 16, 2014)

Guys, I'm having real fun by reading you :D


----------



## Miska (Oct 17, 2014)

Heh! Funny stuff. Here are few more:

"Most tracks used in one reality television show" 

- Why would you want to use one song for longer than 5 seconds? I dunno, because it is way more dynamic when you change them every few seconds"


"Most versatile use of a single track" 

-Same song in a candy ad and a toothpaste commercial. No problem there. Heartbreaking documentary and adult entertainment tv show. Fits perfectly!


----------



## AC986 (Oct 17, 2014)

Award for the best use of a whistling track…………….in D minnnnnnnnoooooooooorrr. :evil:


----------



## Stephen Rees (Oct 17, 2014)

'Most Head-Scratching Track Re-Titling'

'Most Imaginative Excuse Why Your VSL Tracks Don't Sound As Good As Daryl's'


----------



## murrthecat (Oct 17, 2014)

'Most Patient Composer who resisted killing the filmmakers'.

'Best Non-professional use of the family of filmmakers' (for the composer who had to let someone from the family of the filmmaker play/sing on the score or tell him which notes to write).

'Best Stripped-of Composer' for the one who was stripped not only of his publishings but of his writer share as well.

but I'm going off topic because there are no filmmakers involved in the music library world, right?


----------



## MichaelL (Oct 17, 2014)

Jaap @ Thu Oct 16 said:


> "The best motivational corporate track in D-major with the use of the unique and hardly ever heard combination of ukulele, glockenspiel and handclapping".





"Best Use of Glockenspiel"....awarded to a mix engineer who used a glockenspiel to smash a ukulele and toy piano to bits, for playing those damn happy melodies, over and over again. 

The entire incident was recorded, pitched down three octaves, then reversed, and is now a ubiquitous EPIC Trailer riser. >8o (which will qualify for nomination in next year's awards).


----------



## AC986 (Oct 17, 2014)

murrthecat @ Fri Oct 17 said:


> '
> 
> but I'm going off topic because there are no filmmakers involved in the music library world, right?



Are there any film makers? (Don't answer that)

Award for the best library track that goes…..


tinkywinkyinkywinkyinkywinkyinkywinkyinkywinkyinkywinkyinkywinkyinkywinkyinkywinkyinkywinkyinkywinky …..

until you wished you'd never given up smoking, drinking and taking drugs.


----------



## Jaap (Oct 17, 2014)

MichaelL @ Fri Oct 17 said:


> Jaap @ Thu Oct 16 said:
> 
> 
> > "The best motivational corporate track in D-major with the use of the unique and hardly ever heard combination of ukulele, glockenspiel and handclapping".
> ...



I am sooooo gonna work on a piece to get me nominated for that _-)


----------



## AC986 (Oct 27, 2014)

I'm reliably informed that the whole thing was a piss up. Heh!

So you could have spent the ticket price of £90 on alcohol in a bar somewhere and cut out the middle man.


----------



## sleepy hollow (Jul 14, 2015)

Everyone around here seems to be an _Award Winning Composer™. _What about the rest?
That tiny fraction, those underlings, those common folks!

I have an idea:

An Award for "Most Not Yet Award Winning Composer". It's a great award. Only drawback: once awarded, they'll take away your award, 'cause you're not a _not yet award winning composer_ anymore - which qualifies you for the award again. Kind of a loop, almost like an optical feedback (of sorts).

But all those are technicalities... it's the idea that counts, no?


----------

